# Floor standing speakers ADVICE NEEDED



## kmastl06 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking to buy two floor standing speakers for my Technics SA-5270. It is rated at 35 Watt per channel. I have two EHQS 12's with 240 Watts from a dayton sa240.

I was looking into some Cerwin Vega's on craigslist.
This pair caught my eye New Cerwin Vega Speakers
I was searching google and couldn't find how old the LS series vega's are.

What is a reasonable price to offer the seller for these?
Also what is your opinion on these?

Thanks


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

What is your budget?

I checked the CV prices on craigslist in atlanta, and that seems like a fair price. Considering I don't know anything about them, then again they are 75 bucks.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Price looks great ! compared to these used . . . 


AT 15 floor model

CERWIN VEGA Stereo Speakers - eBay (item 180429510494 end time Nov-17-09 00:21:54 PST)


----------



## kmastl06 (Dec 21, 2008)

My budget is under $100. I am going to call him and see if he can demo theses for me this week.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

save your money and buy something a little better.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Like what? Under a $100 budget limits the options to used speakers mostly likley, and means the speakers must be local and picked up.


----------

